# Arizona Super Indoor Custom Car Show June 14, 2015 Phoenix Civic Center Plaza



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)




----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Go Cowboys!!!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)




----------



## SACRAFICIO MAYA (Aug 8, 2012)

Imperials PHX will be in the house.


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

?


Ontario classics car club


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

SACRAFICIO MAYA said:


> Imperials PHX will be in the house.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Lowrider Style Car Club will be there! _:thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _Lowrider Style Car Club will be there! _:thumbsup:


ttt


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Flyer and Pre Registrations sheets coming soon!


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

Hop?


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

El Socio 8005 said:


> Hop?


ya you can hop after the show on the streets


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

We always do that lol :wave:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

Serving beer again????? :thumbsup:uffin::420:TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The Cholo Dj will be in the house with flash drives......


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Can't wait for this one...


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Registrations are available on In the Streets Magazine web site.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Looking forward to this one ?


Ontario classics car club


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:h5:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> :h5:


:wave:


----------



## SACRAFICIO MAYA (Aug 8, 2012)

Bird said:


> Registrations are available on In the Streets Magazine web site.


Bird, Im having a hard time on mobile phone dowloading registration from site. Is there anyway you can put file on this post or form itself?
Thanks


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

SACRAFICIO MAYA said:


> Bird, Im having a hard time on mobile phone dowloading registration from site. Is there anyway you can put file on this post or form itself?
> Thanks


PM me your email address and I will send it to you. Or if need be I can mail you copies in the mail.


----------



## SACRAFICIO MAYA (Aug 8, 2012)

Bird said:


> PM me your email address and I will send it to you. Or if need be I can mail you copies in the mail.


Appricate the help, was able to print out forms.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

:thumbsup:


SACRAFICIO MAYA said:


> Appricate the help, was able to print out forms.


:thumbsup: Ok good. If your having problems accessing the forms just be patient. It takes a minute to upload is all. If you are having problems let us know. Thanks for everyones support!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)




----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

?


Ontario classics car club


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Twisted_Dreams (Nov 21, 2007)

Does anybody have information if this car show will have model car competition if so please give info on it thank you


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Bird said:


> View attachment 1476618


We will be having a model car competition. For more info call Whyner. His number is listed on the flyer


----------



## showoff85 (Mar 18, 2004)

Have ? What with having to send 2 photos of your car to proceed on the pre-registration


----------



## Twisted_Dreams (Nov 21, 2007)

Hey I talked to Albert if I am right said It on the air right now but if you get more information keep us updated thanks as in the model competition


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP TTT !!!!


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

TTT:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Excepting registrations and vendor applications!


----------



## giofreak03 (May 3, 2012)

When is deadline for registration ?


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

giofreak03 said:


> When is deadline for registration ?


May 30th


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Bird said:


> Excepting registrations and vendor applications!



Vendor booth cost?


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

Delano will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT.


----------



## gmo442 (Mar 15, 2005)

Is the cruise spot still by 51st and McDowell ? Been hella years since I been to phx but think I'll go this year


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

?


Ontario classics car club


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## magoo (Oct 25, 2007)

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

TTT


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco (Jul 19, 2013)

Bird said:


> View attachment 1476618


:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

TtT


----------



## SACRAFICIO MAYA (Aug 8, 2012)

gmo442 said:


> Is the cruise spot still by 51st and McDowell ? Been hella years since I been to phx but think I'll go this year


Spot moved to 75th Ave. & Indian School Rd.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)




----------



## magoo (Oct 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## gmo442 (Mar 15, 2005)

SACRAFICIO MAYA said:


> Spot moved to 75th Ave. & Indian School Rd.


Thanks homie


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

Bird said:


> View attachment 1569473


TTT...


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

TTT


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

2 weeks from today folks. Road trip from LA to AZ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The Cholo Dj coming back to Phoenix....


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Krazy Kutting (car club plaques and Lowrider parts) trying to Get a Booth put a call in and Hopefully we will be set to be there. Just around the corner from us. This should be a great show.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

OK Krazy Kutting is in for this show we will see you there. come by our booth and get your Parts or order your plaques. Here is a sneak of somethings we will have there. Plenty more than that at our booth at this show.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Flash drives will be available...1,400 James for just $50


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

I have a spot on our transport to PHX open if anybody is interested PM me. Serious peeps only please


Albert


----------



## gentephx (Feb 16, 2010)

LA GENTE CC Phoenix will be in the house:sunglasses:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Rick Dizzle (Jul 26, 2009)

Having trouble finding tickets for this..where can they be purchased from and how much they running?


----------



## TRU*SA*67 (Apr 12, 2006)

BUMB..... 
OC,LA,I.E. AREA I HVE A EXTRA SPOT AT THE SHOW,AND ON THE TRANSPORTER ROUND TRIP AND A HOTEL ROOM. ONE OF MY MEMBERS AINT GOING SO NEED TO SELL HIS SPOT. ONLY SERIOUS PPL WHO WANTS TO ROLL OUT TO AZ. GET AT ME 714 905 3901 JIMMY.


----------



## Rick Dizzle (Jul 26, 2009)

Ticket info anyone?


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

try www.inthestreetsmagazine.com


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I'll have USB flash drives available at my booth. 1,400 jams for only $50


----------



## Rick Dizzle (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks guys....tracked the tickets down and they are $20 each w kids 10 and under free.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Lowrider Style will be there!


----------



## gentephx (Feb 16, 2010)

TTT:sunglasses:


----------



## funky 69 (Feb 4, 2013)

Midnight vision car club


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

funky 69 said:


> Midnight vision car club


Ewww we


----------



## gentephx (Feb 16, 2010)

LA GENTE CC PHOENIX :sunglasses:


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

The Members getting rdy


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

Today's the day!!!!


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Here go acouple from the Phx Supershow. More to come! _:thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

good show


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Thank you everybody who participated, helped , volunteered or otherwise supported !

Sincerely Bird


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Well if you didn go to the "Phoenix Supershow"! Now you will! Hope you like it Raza! Please go into our YouTube and Like and Subscribe. God bless and enjoy!
_
_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Bird said:


> Thank you everybody who participated, helped , volunteered or otherwise supported !
> 
> Sincerely Bird


:thumbsup:


----------

